# March sgtp



## dpoole (Feb 16, 2015)

We will meet on the first sat of march not the second as usual. Please pass the word+


----------



## 308-MIKE (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey Donnie.  Just to be clear, that would be March  7, correct?


----------



## dpoole (Feb 23, 2015)

YEP come the 6th and camp spend the weekend with us.


----------



## dh88 (Feb 23, 2015)

planning on making it!will there be any other knappers there?


----------



## dpoole (Feb 24, 2015)

dh88 said:


> planning on making it!will there be any other knappers there?



Dan spires for sure and maybe several more and i hope they 
 bring some rocks to sell also


----------



## dh88 (Feb 24, 2015)

sounds good!


----------



## RPM (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm sure it will be a great time as usual!!!


----------



## dpoole (Mar 4, 2015)

Bufford is cooking !!!!   targets are moved across the road into the trees . Dan said they were getting to many holes in them out in the open ..


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 4, 2015)

Gonna miss it...20 years of marriage is the cause...


----------



## dpoole (Mar 5, 2015)

WILLJO says he is coming so if you want to learn how to knapp come on


----------



## dpoole (Mar 5, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> Gonna miss it...20 years of marriage is the cause...



Martin you better do something special for her


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 5, 2015)

dpoole said:


> Martin you better do something special for her



Poor woman, and she seemed so nice.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 6, 2015)

The weather forecast for tomorrow looks to be fine day. 
Ya'll come shoot, eat, build a bow and have a good time.


----------



## JayTee (Mar 6, 2015)

Donnie,
I forgot to mention it earlier, but obsidian is everywhere out here in Oregon. I've been stocking up since I've been here. I'll check on shipping you guys some if you could use it.


----------



## dh88 (Mar 6, 2015)

Sounds like you are in a knappers paradise^

heard from a facebook contact that a fellow by the name of dave sweatmon will be there with lots of rock.i don't know him but maybe some of you other guys do


----------



## dpoole (Mar 9, 2015)

JayTee said:


> Donnie,
> I forgot to mention it earlier, but obsidian is everywhere out here in Oregon. I've been stocking up since I've been here. I'll check on shipping you guys some if you could use it.



We sure could the usps has a box that ships good. donnie poole 154 poole rd ellaville ga 31806.


----------



## JayTee (Mar 10, 2015)

I've got black & mahogany obsidian right now, but in a week or so i'm gonna go to a place that has rainbow & one they call fire obsidian & I think some green.
When I get back I'll just send a large flat rate box full of mixed.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 11, 2015)

JayTee said:


> I've got black & mahogany obsidian right now, but in a week or so i'm gonna go to a place that has rainbow & one they call fire obsidian & I think some green.
> When I get back I'll just send a large flat rate box full of mixed.



Awesome !!!!!!!!!!


----------

